# Writing off a bad customer



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Has anyone had to write off a bad customer not necesarily for payment issues. But a returning customer who when dealing with on their previous project was a huge pain. Probably not worth the agrivation in dealing with this customer again. Anyone have some ideas for handleing this and his requests for us to do more work for him?


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

don't fret over it...in this world we are all individuals. as a small company, you will not personnally get along with everyone. As your company grows, you may have employees who can deal with different personalities. But until then, if you don't jibe with a customer, life is too short to deal with it. Move on to customers who are on the same page as you. Life will be much more gooder...


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

Patrick said:


> Has anyone had to write off a bad customer not necesarily for payment issues. But a returning customer who when dealing with on their previous project was a huge pain. Probably not worth the agrivation in dealing with this customer again. Anyone have some ideas for handleing this and his requests for us to do more work for him?


Yes, I have. I had a repeat customer that had his wife act as the GC. It all looks so easy on "Flip this House", anyone can do it.:laughing: What a major PITA! Last week they called & wanted quotes on additional work on their project. I told them I can quote it, however, we're booked solid for the next 3 months! To make a long story short, they found someone else.:clap:


----------



## bill r (Feb 19, 2007)

Politely tell them the truth.


----------



## calypso (Dec 8, 2004)

In hindsite in my situation I wish I had stayed away, let them know or been just too darn busy. Those were all good suggestions. I worked for one client off and on for about ten years. I was stupid and couldn't say no. After every job I would tell my girlfriend to come up behind me and hit me with a bat if I ever worked for him again. But time after time I would get a call from him when I was starving as an artist and figure he probably wasn't as bad as I remembered. But it was always just as bad, I would be sick to my stomach the whole time, he would want the work cheap and then find anything to complain about and get it even cheaper. Well, I don't work for him anymore. He is the first and last customer I hope that I ever go ballistic over. I said some very loud, bad things to him on my final day.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*You're thinking right*

We all have a life and work rythem. people like this ,disrupt them both.

I only have time for nice people. After some time ,that's all You end up with ! Kinda like weeding the garden


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Bills Right, go with a softened version of the truth. 

I was asked to bid some work for a decent guy, but his wife would interject everytime the man spoke, and second guessed everything, she went so far as to ask how I would handle when my employees steal things from her house.

First tactic, raise my prices to scare them away.....didnt work, they wanted to use us.

Second tactic, state that I am very busy, and would not be available for 3-6 months. So they hired another guy, had him work for a little while and fired him, then called, and told me what happened, and said they would wait until I can get there. 

So finally the truth.....I just can not do this work for you as it does not seem like a good fit for my company. I still feel guilty because he seemed like a good guy, but am glad I walked away from her.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

It's worked for us for over 20 years:

_"Sorry, But we are completely booked for the next 6 months + . I know you want to get this project done. It really wouldn't hurt my feelings if you looked around and got somebody else who could do it.....on your time schedule...."_
To this day, we have never heard of anyone ''bad-mouthing'' us.....

You see, we have had 'homezilla' types, and bent over backwards for them. Would we want to do another project for them? Heck no, but that doesn't mean that we wouldn't want to do a job for one of their friends, co-workers, relatives, or someone else that they passed our name onto. If you 'tell them the truth' or tell them off.....you have now ruined that possibility. You have also opened the door for them to say something negative if they were to hear your company name mentioned in passing reference.

We've always applied the saying in business: _ "Never burn your bridges with anyone_ ........ In business, this does not help you in any way, shape, or form.

Business is about making a living and keeping work coming in & not letting your emotions get involved when dealing with customers. Even in the case of dealing with 'home-zillas'....We always try to keep things on a professional level, even if they were to choose not to.

-just my 2 cents-


----------



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

Pearce Services said:


> she went so far as to ask how I would handle when my employees steal things from her house.


Danger, Will Robinson! Danger! Danger!


That line completely telegraphs everything you need to know about her.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Problem customer? Let me tell you the ultimate story.

About 6 years ago, I went on an estimate, to bid a very simple job. We were going to frame a walk in closet in this customers bedroom. They were reffered to me by a previous customer. 

I walk in the door, and greet the Husband and Wife. His wife was gorgeous, and he knew it. As a professional I didn't even take a second look at her after I shook her hand, I maintained eye contact with the husband. They take me up to their bedroom to show me the area of work they needed done. I break out my tape measure, write down all the information we need, and in the middle of this, I'm explaining to the customer what we're going to do.

Big mistake, I mentioned the word "stud", and he abruptly cuts me off. He says " HEY NOW..... DON'T CALL IT A STUD.... IT'S A 2 X 4 " Practically yelling at me. Right then and there, I realized just how insecure this man was about his wife who was standing right next to him. At this point I decided I wasn't going to be doing this job. So I said to him "In my line of work we call it a stud, I'm sorry if I make you feel threatened by using a very basic term". I looked at the wife and said "Good luck with your project, and in your marriage, I don't think were a good fit for the two of you" She was embarassed, and started yelling at her husband as I walked out the door.

You see all types in this business.


----------



## Chippewabuilt (Mar 16, 2007)

Have you ever heard of the BCR, check this site out it is were you can rate customers from bad payers, picky, . walways trying to add stuff to contract for free so you know who your dealing with, iI think it's a great site i have loged in my customers that way mabie the landscaper is warned and if the landscapers a member and he logs his problem customer it warns me that it could be a problem and then i will know how to handle. www.thebettercustomerreport.com


----------



## hcecalaska (Apr 1, 2007)

when i have a customer that i realy dong want to work with anymore, but they keep asking, i just inflate my price to the point that its worth the price to do the work, either they pay for the headache or more on.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Chippewa,

Are you on the payroll for that reporting agency?

It seems as if nearly every one of the posts I have seen from you is constantly advertising for them.

Please add some more depth into the topic replies instead of just being a keyboard billboard for them.

Ed


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

seems like a weak subjective tool, 
i doubt a deadbeat would really care if they were listed...

now if you want their attention, hit the credit score


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

*...know your customer before they are your customer at **TheBetterCustomerReport.com!*
*Sponsored By....*​http://www.thebettercustomerreport.com/http://www.thebettercustomerreport.com/'///







http://www.rcscrewz.com/http://www.chippewaconstruction.com/http://www.thebettercustomerreport.com/"http://www.rcscrewz.com//" 
*Want To Advertise Your Product or Service - Email us at [email protected]*http://www.thebettercustomerreport.com/* for details*


*is that you chip?, if so why would you advertise at a deadbeat site?*

*ray*​


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Patrick*  
_Has anyone had to write off a bad customer not necesarily for payment issues. But a returning customer who when dealing with on their previous project was a huge pain. Probably not worth the agrivation in dealing with this customer again. Anyone have some ideas for handleing this and his requests for us to do more work for him?_



sure have & when i saw the FOR SALE sign go up in front of his house i was elated, ok i admit i kept an eye on that sign & made sure he's gone


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

sorry for the multi posts,

i was just considering the bettercustomer premise...
i wouldnt want to warn competition about a dead beat trouble maker, i would like their schedule & resoources to suffer...


----------



## Chippewabuilt (Mar 16, 2007)

as for the comment of adevetiseing on a dead beat site they ask me if the could put it on ther site. why would i say no you cant they took it from my web site mabie youshould check it out and see what a real contractors site looks like.


----------



## Chippewabuilt (Mar 16, 2007)

www.chippewaconstruction.com


----------



## Chippewabuilt (Mar 16, 2007)

poolman your just as bad as the worst custmer guy could get why are you talking to competition here. it perty sad that you would let a fellow tradesman walk into a bad job. what gose around comes around i guess thats why your doing pools .


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

We have a standard line (only needed it 3 times so far) "We are not available to work your project at this time". Nice and easy.


----------



## john elliott (Oct 23, 2005)

AmeliaP said:


> We have a standard line (only needed it 3 times so far) "We are not available to work your project at this time". Nice and easy.


Except when they call you and ask why you are still advertising........

John


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

john elliott said:


> Except when they call you and ask why you are still advertising........
> 
> John


Well you can't go & confiscate all the phone books from all the homes can you? In addition, ads in the service directories of newspapers are pre-paid & run until they expire.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Bad customer uh? I have dooozer.

Did a bathroom for a fella. At the start I tell him I'm very busy. He says he doesn't care if it takes a month he just wants to get it moving. He starts pushing for better production after the first week, then increases the work load by 50%, with his changes, halfway threw.

long story short, it took me 39 days while he told every one and their brother it took 9 weeks. I cut him a great deal just to collect and he half ed that to me. He rams me every time he opens his mouth ......_"oh but hey ......come on down stairs and check out my beautiful bathroom I got dirt cheap."

_No crap! .....he was bragging it up.:no:

Not too long ago a friend told me he wanted me to look at something else.:blink::laughing::no:

Not even if I need money for ladder racks on my grocery cart!:no:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Glasshousebltr said:


> Bad customer uh? I have dooozer.
> Did a bathroom for a fella. At the start I tell him I'm very busy. He says he doesn't care if it takes a month he just wants to get it moving. He starts pushing for better production after the first week, then increases the work load by 50%, with his changes, halfway threw.
> long story short, it took me 39 days while he told every one and their brother it took 9 weeks. I cut him a great deal just to collect and he half ed that to me. He rams me every time he opens his mouth ......_"oh but hey ......come on down stairs and check out my beautiful bathroom I got dirt cheap."
> _No crap! .....he was bragging it up.:no:
> ...



I know that type of client, had one last year just like him.....


----------

